# Yes, bring back the Draft



## moopups (May 12, 2002)

Why? Because back then people from all walks of life were forced to mingle via the military, those whom hated other races were now exposed to each person as an individual. There was good and bad in each, any, and all; same as everywhere else. There were young men, 21 to 25 or so back in each's neighborhood, now able to show younger members of their neighborhood a different approach to life, an approach from a more toleratable level. These examples are now lost to minority neighborhoods, and you can see the results. Comments?

There are other reasons but I am out the door to go earn my daily bread, more later.


----------



## HermitJohn (May 10, 2002)

You are probably going to get simular experience of being exposed to those of different color/background also in college or on job. We live in a very multicultural society unless you are one of few way back in the boonies. 

As to draft, it is, and always was a bad idea in a country that claims to be free. When you get down to it you are in effect forcing an individual to do your bidding by threatening imprisionment/death. In other words indentured servitude for an individual who has not committed any crime. As that individual selected out, If you are morally opposed to the action being fought, then you are placed between a rock and a hard place. Do you run, do you go to prison as a martyr, or do you kill for a cause you are opposed to?

In a free country, going strictly volunteer means there is always that final power check on the system. In a war to really trully defend your country and your family, you wont have any shortage of volunteers. On other hand in a war for cynical money grabbing purposes or leaders' ego purposes, the citizenry will make their disdain known by not volunteering. Really trully I dont think the population as a whole are stupid, they will know when a cause is worthwhile and act more responsibly than bought and paid for politicians. I frankly fear my own government more than any foreign power and dont wish them to have the power to make me into a slave for rich contributors.


----------



## bridget (May 10, 2002)

What was the oldest age you could be and still be drafted?


----------



## moopups (May 12, 2002)

If memory serves it was 27 for no experience, and 35 for previously active.


----------



## HermitJohn (May 10, 2002)

moopups said:


> If memory serves it was 27 for no experience, and 35 for previously active.


In WWII it was age 39 for those with no experience. They may have went older for the experienced soldier since they had to raise a big army quickly. I had one uncle who just turned 40 before he was going to be called up so they didnt take him. Then of course desperate governments will draft children and old men. Hitler and Stalin did. Give this power to a government and they will use it to suit THEIR purposes and not necessarily good purposes at that. Promises by any government mean little. If a government is running out of soldiers they will raise and lower draft age to provide warm bodies, no matter what they said earlier. At least until citizens get fed up and turn on them.


----------



## OUVickie (Mar 8, 2003)

I have a problem with the draft being enacted on a war like the one going on today.
If we were defending ourselves like in WWII, or if it was a terrible humanitarian crisis then okay. But this one is pure greed and I don't agree with my grandson or my nephews being drafted for the purpose of taking over oil fields in a foreign country.
Also, I believe the part-time people should be used for the homefront and the people who are regular active-duty should be the ones over there fighting first. I think that's one reason there are so many being killed, too much inexperience in combat situations. 
I agree with HermitJohn about exposure to different cultures at college and in the work place. I work at a large University and am exposed daily in my job and during my class time to people of every shape, sex, religion and colour of the world. Tolerance prevails on a Campus, along with education. Which is much more beneficial to inexperienced 18 yr olds than being drafted. 
I don't agree with a draft at this point in time.


----------



## bridget (May 10, 2002)

Interesting that there was such a difference in the draft age guidelines from WW2 to Nam. I wonder why?


----------



## HermitJohn (May 10, 2002)

bridget said:


> Interesting that there was such a difference in the draft age guidelines from WW2 to Nam. I wonder why?


WWII was much bigger war requiring huge armies. Technology was also more human intensive. Right now technology uses far fewer personel for actual combat, but still requires great numbers for occupation of conquerored hostile territory.


----------



## copperhead51 (Aug 14, 2003)

I disagree. It is not the governments job to make people mingle. I am against the draft.


----------



## Stray Cat (Jan 25, 2004)

I wouldn't want someone fighting for my country if they didn't want to be fighting for it in the first place.


----------

